# Modifier 25 in ER on UB04



## hoisy

Should modifier 25 be appended to ER E/M CPT code range 99281-99285 with revenue code 450 when there are other procedures done on the same date on a UB04 form? For example:

99284 with revenue code 450
96372 with revenue code 450
70450 with revenue code 320

All these services were rendered on the same date.


----------



## mitchellde

yes you will need a 25 modifier on the E&M any time there is a status S or T procedure performed in any session of the day.  So if you have a 510 99213 and a 450 99284 with the 450 99372 on the same date of service then both E&Ms will need a 25 modifier.


----------



## hoisy

mitchellde said:


> yes you will need a 25 modifier on the E&M any time there is a status S or T procedure performed in any session of the day.  So if you have a 510 99213 and a 450 99284 with the 450 99372 on the same date of service then both E&Ms will need a 25 modifier.



Could you please clarify what are S or T procedures? If there's only radiology services rendered along with ER E/M, should the modifier be appended to the ER E/M?


----------



## mitchellde

you will need to check the status indicator, either S or T are significant procedures which will require a 25 on the E&M.  Some Radiology procedures have a status indicator of S a few have a T and some have an X which is not significant.  I do not have a list in front of me but as I remember chest xrays are a status X but ultrasounds are an S as an example.  If you have an encoder such as 3M then it should tell you the status indicator when you pull up the code.


----------



## hoisy

What if there's a professional fee on the same hospital bill? For example:
450 99283
350 72125
981 99283

Do we append 25 to both of the ER E/M?


----------



## mitchellde

Yes if 72125 is a status S or T


----------



## Ldari

*Status Indicator*

I was about to most a new thread and found this that is very similar. I am used to using the rule that if a S or T status indicator charge is present then modifier 25 should be added. Begining Jan 1st they have changed the payment method on alot of radiology and these now have status Q3. Does the modifier still apply? And I need to know where I can find that from a "prove it" type if possible. Has anyone else had any problems? 

For example the new CT scan codes are Q3 74177 & 99284

or 99285 & 70450 (Q3)


----------



## mitchellde

STVX-packaged codes” (SI “Q1”) are packaged if they are billed on the same date of service with any other code with an SI of “S,” “T,” “V,” or “X.” If not, they are separately payable under a separate APC. “T-packaged codes” (SI “Q2”) are packaged only if they are billed on the same date of service with any other codes with an SI of “T.” If not, they are separately payable under a separate APC. Codes subject to payment as part of a composite (SI “Q3”) are packaged into the composite rate when all criteria for that composite are met. Otherwise, the services with SI “Q3” may be separately payable if otherwise assigned to a separate APC or packaged into other services, if not.

If more than one “STVX-packaged” (“Q1”) or “T-packaged” (“Q2”) code is reported without a separately payable service into which it would otherwise be packaged, separate payment is made only for the highest paying among them, and all others are packaged into that code. If  any SI “Q1” or “Q2” codes are reported on the same day as any code that is subject to composite payment (“Q3”), and payment criteria are met for composite payment, the “Q1” and ”Q2” codes will be packaged into the composite payment.
The Q3 has to do with packaged services and payment, therefore yes you will still need the 25 modifier.


----------



## nlaaron

Does this mean that 25 modifier should not be used on an E&M if it it also billed with a procedure with a Q1 modifier?


----------

